# DNP Night Sweats - Ooler/ChiliPad



## Voyagersixone (Feb 1, 2020)

So I’m someone that needs it to be FRIGID when I sleep. I mean like - thermostat on 60 in the winter time frigid. 

now - you add DNP to that - and you’ve got a really cold house but you’re still hot as a mofo and sweating. Which... for me, means crappy sleep. 

Thought I’d pass on something that’s helped tremendously (id link but not enough posts yet)... there a company called Chili that has two products - the ChiliPad (original product) and the Ooler (their newest product). Basically - it’s a heat transfer unit for your bed. There’s a little white box that sits next to your bed with a hose the connects to a thin mattress pad... you fill the unit with water and it pushes the water through the mattress pad. The hot water comes back through the unit and is cooled... keeping your bed relatively cool. 

There’s no compressor or coolant so if the air in your room is hot it won’t do much good - but if your room is cold, it definitely keeps your bed cold. Has made all the difference while I’ve been on DNP and I use it when I’m not taking it too. 

just thought I’d pass along...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice add. I'm with ye - windows open in the dead of winter when I sleep. I'll take a flier on this thing.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 1, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice add. I'm with ye - windows open in the dead of winter when I sleep. I'll take a flier on this thing.



yeah man. Price is steep but totally effing worth it in the long run.


----------



## Trump (Feb 1, 2020)

I like it, save waking up like I have pissed the bed


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> I like it, save waking up like I have pissed the bed



And washing sheets constantly is such a bitch


----------



## Trump (Feb 1, 2020)

have a wife for that 



Voyagersixone said:


> And washing sheets constantly is such a bitch


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> have a wife for that



And I’ve got a dude for that but I like it when he complains less about what a bitch it is washing the sheets


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 1, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> So I’m someone that needs it to be FRIGID when I sleep. I mean like - thermostat on 60 in the winter time frigid.
> 
> now - you add DNP to that - and you’ve got a really cold house but you’re still hot as a mofo and sweating. Which... for me, means crappy sleep.
> 
> ...



interesting. i know when i ramp 600-800mg a day it sucks. i tend to sleep on the couch at that point b/c the bed is upstairs, gotta piss nonstop and the fridge is on the 1st floor --> i need something cold to drink or eat some Halo top ice cream


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 2, 2020)

And here’s the link: http://www.chilitechnology.com/prod...gzW033KbqQhW7T7QTAHGwuGqOOYTAdwQaAlXZEALw_wcB


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

I prefer to sleep naked on the concrete patio &#55357;&#56875;


----------

